# Please help me out! I’m worried



## cyanyellowtape (Sep 17, 2021)

Please help me. I just got this little guy from the pet store, seriously just a few days ago. His name is Skiilm and I do not know what is wrong with him. I am worried and I want to help him : ( he looks sickly or like his little scales are falling off. Please respond <3


----------



## Bettabreeder (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi!
How old is he? If he's younger than 8 months, you don't have to worry because this a process of betta fish getting it's colour! The process is called colour mutation. (Some betta fish will become full colour earlier and some are slower). Your betta looks like it's a red dragon betta. Beautiful betta!
Hopes this helps!


----------

